# Dnp.....YO



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey everybody.....
Worst threadmaker here.....
Would anyone be interested in buying DNP and posting truthfully about it on this forum.... Someone somewhere help ....... LOL....
Thanx in advance.......


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 2, 2015)

Buh-Ump............


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 2, 2015)

No...........


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL.... No probz.... Deadlift.....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 2, 2015)

There have been plenty of useful DNP logs here already.

How would what you're proposing be any different than what's already available?

imo, with statements like this it's pretty easy to figure out what you're up to.


DNP-DAWG said:


> Would anyone be interested in buying DNP and posting truthfully about it on this forum....





			
				DNP-DAWG said:
			
		

> I never said come ppl buy from me.... Although i would like that....!!!!!


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/16678-Shipping


----------



## mickems (Mar 2, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey everybody.....
> Worst threadmaker here.....
> Would anyone be interested in buying DNP and posting truthfully about it on this forum.... Someone somewhere help ....... LOL....
> Thanx in advance.......



you're not the worst threadmaker but, most annoying probably. aren't all your posts are about dnp?


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 2, 2015)

mickems said:


> you're not the worst threadmaker but, most annoying probably. aren't all your posts are about dnp?



Thats cause he is the DNP-Dawg ...Mick!!!  hahaha!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 2, 2015)

What part of " This isn't a source board " don't you get. 

We aren't buying your shit dnp nor is anyone gonna take it for free. We exchange information here, not drugs. 

I thinI you should go somewhere that welcomes your behavior. 

We don't so go away.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 2, 2015)

Only one guy I would ever get DNP from and it's not you...


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 2, 2015)

For ****s sake... Really, you're still here talking about DNP?


----------



## bronco (Mar 2, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey everybody.....
> Worst threadmaker here.....
> Would anyone be interested in buying DNP and posting truthfully about it on this forum.... Someone somewhere help ....... LOL....
> Thanx in advance.......



You should run a contest for the ug members and who ever wins you send them a FREE sample of your dnp. In return they post up a honest non biased review...


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 2, 2015)

DNPA. DNP Anonymous.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 2, 2015)

bronco said:


> You should run a contest for the ug members and who ever wins you send them a FREE sample of your dnp. In return they post up a honest non biased review...



If you could get a member to give this retard his real addy. LOL


----------



## Maijah (Mar 2, 2015)

Why isn't he banned yet? If I tried to push some b.s. ugl I would expect the ban hammer. This isn't a source board, so why is this douchbag allowed to push his poison?


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 2, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Why isn't he banned yet? If I tried to push some b.s. ugl I would expect the ban hammer. This isn't a source board, so why is this douchbag allowed to push his poison?



Entertainment purposes?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Why isn't he banned yet? If I tried to push some b.s. ugl I would expect the ban hammer. This isn't a source board, so why is this douchbag allowed to push his poison?



No rules have been broken.  He is posting in the uncensored forum.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 3, 2015)

No thanks buddy , thanks for asking


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 3, 2015)

This dude just pisses me the hell off


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey....hey,
really a contest.
And woah this is not some ugl shit. This stuff i have is the most purest form you're gonna get. And yeah it's from a big factory company. I was able to buy it cuz i'm in india. Here u can get gear from the pharmacy without prescriptions. LOL..
Hey u gave me an idea......
Anyone want pharmaceutical grade test e from the pharmacy...????? Or nandy...shit u can buy nandy from organon...
LOL..... Any takers......


----------



## Yaya (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, I want pharm grade anything


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Yes, I want pharm grade anything



Can you conduct an investigation into this matter and get to the bottom of this. Is he or isn't a salesman and does he do gay 4 pay?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Also while you're at it Yaya I'd like to know if his wife looks like Steve Buscemi


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 3, 2015)

How come when I try to sell hand jobs at the gym people say "your gay" but this guys trying to sell his dirty naked pictures (DNP) and everyone thinks hes cool! Wtf!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 3, 2015)

My number is 254.

I win.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> My number is 254.
> 
> I win.


Omfg I love you.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey.....
I offer blowjobs for a 10 pack 100pc var..... LOL
that's my porn rite...????
I really do have pharma grade everything..... Pct nolva winstrol arimidex teste nandy methylphenidate and many more stuff...... And yeah also dnp.....
I'm a persistent bastard..... Trust me or i'll make you..... LOL
see the post count go up to flame me........


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

The matrix ......u won LOL....
If u really do want this stuff ....
Do pm me ...... I'm gonna make more selling this stuff rather than burning one guy for a few bucks......
TRUST ME......and I'lll be your bitch sweet BOY


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 3, 2015)

....................someone shoot me or ban this prick on GP. 

He's a allowed to be a dick and make a mockery of our rules and safety of the board? Fukk this guy, seriously. He's nothing but trouble and a potential scammer lying in the weeds. Roast his IP addy and be done with it already. We get a lot of laughs from people we like on this board already. This guy is a joke.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> The matrix ......u won LOL....
> If u really do want this stuff ....
> Do pm me ...... I'm gonna make more selling this stuff rather than burning one guy for a few bucks......
> TRUST ME......and I'lll be your bitch sweet BOY





DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey.....
> I offer blowjobs for a 10 pack 100pc var..... LOL
> that's my porn rite...????
> I really do have pharma grade everything..... Pct nolva winstrol arimidex teste nandy methylphenidate and many more stuff...... And yeah also dnp.....
> ...



Your posts reek of desperation. I can feel you are kinda smart, but not as smart as you think you are. How's this "plan" working out for you??? Maybe you should try somewhere else as you've just become a joke in our home, in which you are a guest potentially outstaying your welcome. Please show some respect and move on...


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

Go Live On a   ''****ING ISLAND''
the feds and dea ppl dont catch you is bcos they choose not to ruin your life and theirs due to some roids..... Don't think of yourself as some smartass who's genius enough to fool lawmen....
They have better stuff to do like catching terrorists and stuff than to catch you moppy face in toilet pinning yourself.....
Damnit Dude ... I never abused you verbally. Why do you have to do so in every post ? If you're that worried then stop ****ing around in my thread.
Like you i also have a life and i too am worried when i send money to some source for dbols and vars.
U have a prob GTFO of my thread.
Problem solved as long as u don't have any business with me....
Dude u kill my mood......


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

That was for mainman....
Not you dan..... Cmon dan if i was that smart i woulda have a few hedgefund scams under my belt......LOL


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2015)

I say we all just give em negative reps,
This way if he does try to push this shxt to newbs they'll see the red bars and HOPEFULLY it will be extra insurance to give them the idea that this guy is a piece of shxt
If mods wont ban him... as members this will be our best tool to get him off this forum


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2015)

I think i negged him like 5x already, 
Rep a member than neg one of his post
Can't neg the same post 2x.......
says I've given out to much rep today, you'll be getting more red bars from me in EXACTLY the next 24hours


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

Do u absolutely have to do that trini.... LOL man you don't even know me.... Is it like i'm going to run away with someone's 50 bucks or something.... It does'nt cost more than that for dnp imo.....
I could get hundred folds back selling u legit stufff...... I dont see the logic man.... I ain't like they show me man...... Try me if it's fake u say it on the board .... Even the mods are going to listen to that one.... 
Let's settle on this. Buy and prove that you got burnt ... Like try with 40-50 bucks and if i don't do good just say so here. And i'll move away from this board or the mods can ban me..... What do u say...???
Lets play fare.......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 3, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Do u absolutely have to do that trini.... LOL man you don't even know me.... Is it like i'm going to run away with someone's 50 bucks or something.... It does'nt cost more than that for dnp imo.....
> I could get hundred folds back selling u legit stufff...... I dont see the logic man.... I ain't like they show me man...... Try me if it's fake u say it on the board .... Even the mods are going to listen to that one....
> Let's settle on this. Buy and prove that you got burnt ... Like try with 40-50 bucks and if i don't do good just say so here. And i'll move away from this board or the mods can ban me..... What do u say...???
> Lets play fare.......



How old are you, what's your IQ level, have you a HS diploma or the Indian equivalent, and finally....WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?

Listen to me very closely:

You have been treading thin ice since your arrival here. You technically haven't violated any rules by trying to source DNP here but you've seen what our great members think of you. You have now began to beg for sales even and while it's funny as hell, and I'd love to see if you'd suck a dick to make your first sale, you are beginning to cross the line. You are trying to coerce and force people to buy from you. Cut this shit immediately or I will ban you just to put a fukking smile on my own goddam face....and I know my buddy Steeler, aka Street Sweeper, would give me the best handjob of my life for that so please tempt me.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 3, 2015)

Where's my free samples??? Don't make me infract u !!!


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 3, 2015)

Free samples???????............I love me some yellow devil!!! If it's so cheap  ro, than u shouldn't have any problem sampling out ur great products.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How old are you, what's your IQ level, have you a HS diploma or the Indian equivalent, and finally....WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Listen to me very closely:
> 
> You have been treading thin ice since your arrival here. You technically haven't violated any rules by trying to source DNP here but you've seen what our great members think of you. You have now began to beg for sales even and while it's funny as hell, and I'd love to see if you'd suck a dick to make your first sale, you are beginning to cross the line. You are trying to coerce and force people to buy from you. Cut this shit immediately or I will ban you just to put a fukking smile on my own goddam face....and I know my buddy Steeler, aka Street Sweeper, would give me the best handjob of my life for that so please tempt me.




I got some new scented oils I'm itching to try out Doc. Smells like lilacs, so you get better sleep after you get off.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to enjoy coming to the board and not having to sort through the bullshit topics while I look for something worth reading. 

I'm only in this one because I'm bored as fukk and enjoy reading the post flaming you for being an idiot


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 3, 2015)

He probably a cop or some shit.. he still got more responses from his bullshit then my threads tho


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> He probably a cop or some shit.. he still got more responses from his bullshit then my threads tho



Got more activity than the half naked pic of my wife holding a gun, but you don't hear me complaining.  Some guys are just gay like that


----------



## shenky (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll take 3 DNP's please SMH


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 3, 2015)

shenky said:


> I'll take 3 DNP's please SMH



Would you like fries with that?


----------



## getbig9198 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes id love to buy your dnp let me bend over so you c a n take my money!


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello everyone.
I start on a sincere apology over here. I am sorry to all who i have displeased and irritated. I am sorry to all mods and seniors in age and experience whom i insulted by merely provoking and then flouting their rules. I came on here as a 23 .yo. Guy wanting to help others out by selling dnp for cheap. But i understand the fact that you consider me a schill selling garbage for a few bucks. Hell i would have thought the same if i saw a guy on here with a name like dnp-dawg and the first few threads on as to how to sell dnp. Lol.   Well i truly am sorry that you had to go through the trouble of me.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 4, 2015)

I am fortunate enough to be a member of this forum which is quite welcoming to normal ppl and of course not to schills. I came on here thinking i could help ppl out with cheaper dnp which is almost less than half the price that brands like dinitro and dhack have to offer. And i thought in this process i could still make a modest profit to help me buy my own gear as well. After all i'm still in med school rite???
But i think that you would not want me to have your money. Any guy wouldn't want to give a stranger money..OfCourse...
So i have decided to apologise and never again post about selling my dnp although you can pm me but i won't be pushing my garbage to you. And to help others out a bit i am going to tall you where i got my dnp. No, it is not some shitstained ugl or some illegal bathtub manufacturer. It is in fact a multimillion dollar company called tci chemicals.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 4, 2015)

Hope that you choose this as a better alternative to dinitro and dhacks and others.
The link is::  http://www.tcichemicals.com/eshop/en/in/commodity/D0109/

hope you at least check this link before posting your comments.
Hope this piece of info is helpful to all.
Good day to everyone...


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry for making three posts instead of one....
I don't know what happened.
Anyways be sure to check the link.
Just wanted to help. That's all..
I hope the board lets this matter rest now. I'll continue posting but not about buying anything from me . Just advice about dnp and stuff. After all u gotta live the name DNP-DAWG.
Thank you for patiently reading this........


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuk yo link nigga......u just got negged


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 4, 2015)

And it sounds like your about 2cry in your post fukN pussy;
Fuk yo med schooling to nigga......


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 4, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hope that you choose this as a better alternative to others.
> The link is::  http://www.tcichemicals.com/eshop/en/in/commodity/D0109/
> 
> hope you at least check this link before posting your comments.
> ...



I checked the link.
They suggest buying from their "authorized" distributors.

If you pay attention, the VAST majority of their authorized distributors use GMAIL accounts.
LEGITIMATE BUSINESSES DO NOT USE GMAIL.
It's concerning to see a lot of their distributor names linking directly back to Indiamart.com when ran through Google.
Most of whom do not even posses their own website. Those that do all have the exact same format.

Everything in the link provided ships from india.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

Well your loss.....
I told you where i buy my dnp.
If you cannot trust this source because he has a gmail account then what can i say. In india nobody cares what you buy from the chemist's store. And yeah they have gmail accounts because it is not illegal what they are doing. It is perfectly alright for me to call them up and ask them to send over 25 grams of dnp to me at my own address... LoL...
As i said india does not make a big deal out of such matters. Noone's interested as long as you ai'nt a terrorist..... And for me staying in india is a blessing... I can buy all the ritalin dnp and gear i want.....


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

Dnp ain't such a great issue around here...neither is buying gear from the pharmacy... You don't see many bbers from india rite...???? 

Or you can contact one of the distributors in the above given link..... I have given you a good supplier if u can use brains to save some money do so...... Otherwise pm me....i can get you this stuff....
LOL tci chemicals have their office near my house....like half an hour drive in calcutta india


----------



## mugzy (Mar 5, 2015)

So you have a website selling legal drugs in India however they are illegal in the US and the website is hosted on US domestic server in Seattle, Washington.....


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

Iron1 i write this to you sincerely.
Here in india systems work differently. We are not as advanced as usa and uk and our crime conviction rates ain't anywhere near yours. Ppl like everything simple here. I bet very few ppl in india know that you can lose weight with dnp. Even if i buy 300grams or 100kgs of dnp noone's going to question me.
Buddy why do you think testoviron250mg amps from pharmaceutical giant german remedies is available without prescription and so is deca durabolin from organon. And addwize from sun pharmaceuticals.... Man loosen up .
I am not here to take 50 bucks from a single guy and run...when i can sell you dnp pure for a profit....
Even at quite a competitive price to what others offer.......
I don't mean to disrespect your country or you in anyway.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey you can always google it...
Lol i know another company in hyderabad that offers dnp without questions.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 5, 2015)

I feel if we all just ignore this f**ker he will most likely just go away.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

Admin. Isay you ask this to the company. I don't own the website.
I found it and used it to buy dnp.
Hell they have tren base there but it is too ****ing expensive. I don't have that much knowledge about what you are saying. But i do hope that if you ask them by contactingthem then maybe they can tell you everything you want to know. The dea and fbi and other agencies do have you all on the lookout.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy shxt...you sound like a whippering little bxtch
Niggas like you need to get slapped in the fukN face
Only for two reasons;
1) so you can shut the fuk up and 
2) so you can constantly replay the memory in your head, and hopefully man the fuk up

Your so fukN desperate if someone choose to ass fuk you for money instead dnp you'd be more than willing


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 5, 2015)

This is how i know that Bmsupps guy is indian bcuz he acts the same way....won't take no for an answer...constantly pestering ppl with bullshxt shxt like the answer is gonna change

You wanna make money here's 2....3 options
1) be a real hustler and sell that shxt in the street (gym)
2) move to the U.S. and work for 7/11 with your uncle 
3) start suckN dick, dick sucker


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 5, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Admin. Isay you ask this to the company. I don't own the website.
> I found it and used it to buy dnp.
> Hell they have tren base there but it is too ****ing expensive. I don't have that much knowledge about what you are saying. But i do hope that if you ask them by contactingthem then maybe they can tell you everything you want to know. The dea and fbi and other agencies do have you all on the lookout.



How do you know who the DEA and FBI has on "the lookout?"


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL.....u seggesting i'm a cop.....
WOW


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 5, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> LOL.....u seggesting i'm a cop.....
> WOW



Your a clown dude, 
Quit the "LoL" shxt
You wanna be a dealer yet you sound like a fukN kid
"HHey i got some product for you lol we should do business"
You'd definitely get bxtchD outside your room, i see why you sticj to the net
weaning and whining cuz no one wants your shxt......
Idk why this shxt is getN me tight but it is


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2015)

This thread has turned into something magical.

I'm really curious about why you're still continuing to argue for this TCI place?
You broke down and admitted that you're only a middleman and outed your source.
This leaves no reason for you to argue for them unless you have a vested interest in TCI or more likely, one of their "authorized" distributors.

I ask the question DAWG; Now that we could hypothetically circumvent you entirely DAWG, what's in this for you?


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 5, 2015)

My first neg.  Actually added a red bar


----------

